# wonky stem



## merc (Apr 19, 2022)

should i be doing something to help it or will it right itself?


----------



## Paphluvr (Apr 19, 2022)

If you want to break it you can "help" it. Leave it alone. Chances are it will straighten out and bloom just fine. What is it, by the way?


----------



## merc (Apr 19, 2022)

thanks! this little guy is a paph peppermint (niveum x adductum) from fox valley.


----------



## Cklinger (Apr 20, 2022)

merc said:


> thanks! this little guy is a paph peppermint (niveum x adductum) from fox valley.


Keep us updated! Excited to see how it turns out


----------



## Guldal (Apr 20, 2022)

Cklinger said:


> Keep us updated! Excited to see how it turns out


Hear, hear!

If it somehow needs a helping hand, afterall, I think, I at this advanced point in flower development would wait and see untill the flower opens... and then maybe see what can be done for it!


----------



## BrucherT (Apr 20, 2022)

Do nothing! It will decide what it needs to do and my guess is it will straighten out before the flower opens.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 20, 2022)

Drank!


----------



## merc (May 12, 2022)

thought I'd post an update. the stem fixed itself.


----------



## ByeBye (May 12, 2022)

merc said:


> thought I'd post an update. the stem fixed itself.



Wonderful flower and sober as hell!
Love it.


----------



## Cklinger (May 13, 2022)

merc said:


> thought I'd post an update. the stem fixed itself.
> View attachment 34293


Beautiful, glad to hear it fixed itself!


----------



## merc (May 16, 2022)

i am sooooo glad i listened to y'all and left it alone. this paph turned out to be a stunner. i would have really missed out had i broken it.


----------



## Carmella.carey (May 17, 2022)

How interesting, and such a big flower for the plant size lovely.
Patrick


----------

